# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  WLAN CALCULATOR

## wiresounds

WLAN CALCULATOR
version 2.01
2005
Install: 1,3 MB

WLAN CALCULATOR will help you to calculate a radiated power of your system, as well as many other useful calculations necessary for the operation of WLAN wireless, such as:

* System Operating Margin (SOM),
* Fresnel Zone,
* Signal coverage, change of dB and mW units,
* Radiated power.

----------


## Vigor

Μετά από επικοινωνία με τον Martin Marcineak (http://wificentrum.com),
όπου του ζήτησα να βγάλει μια έκδοση του WLAN Calculator στα Αγγλικά, 
ορίστε το αποτέλεσμα:

WLAN Calculator
version 2.02 
2005 
Install: 1,3 MB

Υ.Γ. Κάτι το οποίο θα μπορούσαμε να του ζητήσουμε επιπλέον είναι να 
συμπεριλάβει (ένα απλό .xml αρχείο είναι "C:\Program Files\WLAN Calculator\data\zariadenia.xml")
και data από συσκευές,καλώδια, κεραίες, pigtails που χρησιμοποιούμε ευρέως.

----------


## papashark

Yπάρχει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό το calculator του Alexanio, που τρέχει σε excel

----------


## Vigor

Με "Επικοινωνία Ανθρώπου-Μηχανής" έχεις ασχοληθεί καθόλου?  ::   ::

----------


## alexsapran

> Μετά από επικοινωνία με τον Martin Marcineak (http://wificentrum.com),
> όπου του ζήτησα να βγάλει μια έκδοση του WLAN Calculator στα Αγγλικά, 
> ορίστε το αποτέλεσμα:
> 
> WLAN Calculator
> version 2.02 
> 2005 
> Install: 1,3 MB
> 
> ...



Προσπαθώ να κάνω download το αρχείο και δέν μπορώ βγάζει σφάλμα...
μήπως θα μπορούσες να το ξανα στήλεις?

----------


## argi

Δοκιμασε να κατεβάσεις το Link που δίνει ο wiresounds... 

http://www.rfelements.com/buxus/docs/do ... ulator.zip

@rg!

----------


## nicolouris

Επιβεβαιώνω για το πρόβλημα του λινκ του Vigor.

Tου wiresounds κατεβαίνει κανονικά.

----------


## Vigor

Δεν μπορώ να κάνω επί του Linkεος...  :: 




> Θέματα σχετικά με την ευθύνη του ΑΜΔΑ - Disclaimer 
> 
> 
> γ) Εξωτερικοί δεσμοί (links): 
> 
> *Η διαθεσιμότητα*, το περιεχόμενο, η πολιτική προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων, η ποιότητα και η πληρότητα των υπηρεσιών άλλων *ιστοτόπων και σελίδων στα οποία υπάρχουν παραπομπές μέσω δεσμών, δεν ελέγχεται. Η ακέραια σχετική ευθύνη ανήκει στα αντίστοιχα sites.* Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να θεωρηθεί ότι το ΑΜΔΑ ενστερνίζεται ή αποδέχεται το περιεχόμενο ή τις υπηρεσίες των ιστοτόπων στους οποίους υπάρχουν παραπομπές, η ότι συνδέεται με αυτά κατά οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## nicolouris

> Δεν μπορώ να κάνω επί του Linkεος...


Όπα τώρα το διάβασα, όντως έχεις δίκαιο αφού 

*http://www.kapca.sk/files/WLAN_Calculator.zip*

----------


## vadmin

ρε παιδια το εβαλα αλλα ουτε αγγλικα ουτε ελληνικα εχει! Γιατι?  ::

----------


## Vigor

Ορίστε και η νεότερη έκδοση στα Αγγλικά, για την οποία αναφέρομαι παραπάνω.

----------

